# Natasha



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 27, 2014)

A week ago I adopted my new rabbit from the house rabbit society A two year old standard chinchilla who was waiting patiently for over a year in her foster home! Welcome to your forever home Natasha!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats! Natasha is gorgeous, so soft and plush looking.


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 30, 2014)

Congratulations to you & a big bunny welcome to Natasha! :balloons: A lovely name for a lovely lady bun!


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks! The bonding was not going well and it became very violent so I was told to just let then live side by side for two weeks. She was at her foster home for a year so I think I didn't give her enough time to get used to her new home before trying to bond. She is for sure the biggest bunny I have ever had but a real sweetheart! 

One thing that I'm not so happy about is brown nails! I've never had to cut them before, but I will try the flashlight trick! She won't let me pick her up yet though.


----------

